# diarrhea imediately after dinner



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Today was very busy for me and I didn't eat all day. I had a cup of coffee then had dinner about 35 minutes later. Nothing crazy...just some grilled zucchini, Spanish rice and a baked sweet potato. I started cramping as soon as I finished eating and shortly thereafter had bad D. The cramps have since subsided and the nausea I was experiencing is slowly going away too. I'm assuming going the whole day without eating was a bad idea. Has anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably the not eating all day. The colon will be a lot more active after a meal that breaks a long fast than if you ate every 3-4 hours.


----------



## Red123321 (Sep 20, 2012)

I too experience bad cramps when I eat after not eating for awhile. This leads to terribly painful cramping followed by D. I try and eat frequent small meals


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

ibs d is normal for me , especially after eating eating meals. it usually hits after i eat and when i wake up. how can you avoid it? hmm..im not sure if you can...ibs is very different. It's unique. you can try to de-stress all you want, and avoid eating "bad" foods for your tummy, but ibs can creep up on you when ever and where ever.


----------

